# Bagels and Lox



## bregent (Dec 31, 2019)

Ran out of homemade lox, but local supermarket had some on sale for a great price.  My son shapes the bagels, he's much better at it that me.


----------



## Omnivore (Dec 31, 2019)

Spectacular job on the bagels! Was it an overnight dough?


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 31, 2019)

The only bagels i make are wrapped around a hot dog and boiled in clear water before baking.

Tips for making bagels?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice job on the bagels, but I would need about twice as much lox on my bagel!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice job. We can't get good Bagels in my area. Can you provide your recipe? Please! It's been 3 years since I had a Jersey Bagel!!!...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 1, 2020)

Boy howdy, those bagels look beautiful! I've got lox in the freezer, I'll have to see what my wife feels like when she wakes up. RAY


----------



## bregent (Jan 3, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Spectacular job on the bagels! Was it an overnight dough?



Yes. They cold fermented in the fridge for about 12 hours.


----------

